# Meadow Gold 1 gallon bottle - info?



## kimbersklutter (Feb 10, 2011)

This bottle was one of a blue million things we got when we bought the items from an antique store that closed down. Was wondering if anyone knew anything about it. It says along the bottom "Sealed L-52 S" on another side "One Gallon" another side "Liquid" and last "1 Reg". There are no markings on the bottom.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard Kim. Here's some history on your milk bottle. Gallons were made but not as many I don't think. They were kind of cumbersome.
Meadow Gold


----------



## kimbersklutter (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for your response! Are we allowed to ask if the price we have on our bottles are too high or too low?


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 10, 2011)

In my opinion - it's a $10 or less bottle.  

 Fairly common, square gallon (not round), no great design, one color. 

 Dave


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi to who reads the posts.  When I worked for Thatcher Glass we came out with a set of finger and thumb grooves on the front and back for easier griping to pour the mild.  In fact the patent was issued for the Thatcher Grip.

 Kim  I will look for a review I wrote for a new collector and send it off to you.  I sense that you have to realize that most bottle collecting is aimed at bottles made before 1900.  Almost everything that was made after that date was made on and Automatic Bottle Machine.  The best way to recognize a collectible bottle is to look at the top finish of the bottle. * If there are vertical seams on that finish glass, that tells us it was an ABM Product.*  So the only value is really the uniqueness of the glass to the interested buyer.   
 This should be of some help.   RED Matthews


----------



## kimbersklutter (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok thanks very much for the info. I appreciate it


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Red,

 I would like to argue your opinion about post 1900 bottle values.  I can think of many 1850-1870s bottles that can be had for under $10 and I routinely pay over $100 for many milks from the teens to the 30's.  Plus, just look at the ACL sodas.

 I believe you were correct about most bottles - pre and post 1900 - when you said, _"So the only value is really the uniqueness of the glass to the interested buyer."_

 As with most collectibles, there is supply and demand, but also the aesthetics of the individual pieces.  Plus with milks, there is familiarity.  If someone remembers buying milk from a certain dairy, they are likely to pay more for a bottle from there then it's rarity warrants.  Case in point - my local town has at least 6 different dairy bottles.  The most common one usually brings $200-225 at auction and there are quite a few around.  Lots of non-bottle collectors have them and won't sell just because they remember the dairy.  On the other hand, I have been able to buy the rare dairies for $175-300.  Some of which I have the only one(s) known.

 Just because it's old doesn't mean it's valuable.
 Just because it's rare doesn't mean it's vaulable.
 Just because it's new doesn't mean it's worthless.
 Just because it's common doesn't mean it's worthless.
 And sometimes, the clear is worth more then the blue or the green.

 Dave


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Hey Red,
> 
> ...


 I agree Dave, but you forgot to write Clear is sometimes worth more then Amber...


----------



## rockbot (Feb 11, 2011)

good call guys!


----------

